
Show HN: Online Coaching Made Simple - ishbaid
https://vrtlly.me/
======
sreyaNotfilc
The layout of the homepage is nice, but it doesn't really show what I would be
in for as far as this product.

1\. What does the interface looks like while you're coaching?

2\. Are there any public coaching sessions/demos that you could show as well?

3\. How does one earn $100/hr with this product?

4\. Most importantly, how does one find their desired coaching?

5\. @anthony-thomas doesn't exist

I'm guessing these are just ideas you would like to explore.

That's a really big ask to expect someone to sign up just to "Get Started".
All I know is that you could very well be collecting emails just to collect
them. Also, the need to add your social network items seems like much right
out of the gate. Unless this product scrapes those networks to help find
leads, I would reserve that to the user's settings.

Also, I don't think you would need to send HD webcams to projected teachers.
I'm willing to bet that most people looking to do this would already have a
camera (either on laptop or phone) that they could use.

------
bruceb
change the name. Sometime there are words where you can drop vowels and it
still works. But if someone said this name to me at a party I would not know
how to put in, or even come close to guessing.

